# How to change which villager is forced to move out by the camper..



## Lotusblossom (May 13, 2020)

I've run into a situation where I asked Deirdre to move in but it's technically still yesterday [I fell asleep in the campsite] and I want her to force out butch instead of tex.. I read a forum how to do it but I cant find it now sorry


----------



## biksoka (May 13, 2020)

It'll only work if you haven't closed out of the conversation yet (either by answering yes or no). You close out of the game mid-conversation if she picked someone you wanted to keep and go back and talk to her.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 13, 2020)

biksoka said:


> It'll only work if you haven't closed out of the conversation yet (either by answering yes or no). You close out of the game mid-conversation if she picked someone you wanted to keep and go back and talk to her.


I fell asleep in the campsite last night so it's technically the next day but now we are mid conversation..should I close out of the game and then should I tt a day backwards before starting again and will she be there? Idk


----------



## Sencha (May 13, 2020)

If you reset at the time when the camper asks to kick out a certain character, you can do it over again until they kick out the one you want, but since a day has passed, if you reset, she won't be there anymore. It might be possible if you reset, time travel and start up the game, but honestly I wouldn't bet on it. But hey, either it works or nothing works right? So unless someone else has a better idea, I would try to time travel


----------



## Blueskyy (May 13, 2020)

As the others said, it sounds like you’re too late and it auto saved the move out conversation. You’ll need to either be ok with Tex leaving or with leaving Deirdre.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 13, 2020)

What's this about having to reset now? When I moved Merengue in last month, I just said "no" until she gave me a list to choose from. I didn't reset at all but I got a list of my whole village to pick from. Did something change?


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 13, 2020)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> What's this about having to reset now? When I moved Merengue in last month, I just said "no" until she gave me a list to choose from. I didn't reset at all but I got a list of my whole village to pick from. Did something change?


Interesting that would be nice..


----------



## Sloom (May 13, 2020)

definitely don't tt backwards, she'll be gone.

I don't think a new day starts until you leave a building? so you could say no to her offer of kicking out tex, keep talking to her and eventually (I think) she would ask for another person to move out. I read somewhere that no matter how much they resist, villagers in the campsite will eventually say yes so you've never truly "lost" the camper (unless you exit the tent and a new day starts of course)


----------



## ctar17 (May 13, 2020)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> What's this about having to reset now? When I moved Merengue in last month, I just said "no" until she gave me a list to choose from. I didn't reset at all but I got a list of my whole village to pick from. Did something change?



Was Merengue an amiibo?  If so, you can pick who to move out.  Random campers (i.e. nonAmiibo) will just ask to randomly kick someone out.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 13, 2020)

Sloom said:


> definitely don't tt backwards, she'll be gone.
> 
> I don't think a new day starts until you leave a building? so you could say no to her offer of kicking out tex, keep talking to her and eventually (I think) she would ask for another person to move out. I read somewhere that no matter how much they resist, villagers in the campsite will eventually say yes so you've never truly "lost" the camper (unless you exit the tent and a new day starts of course)


So I dont needa reset just keep talking to her


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

It's the same concept as the good old save scumming.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 13, 2020)

Raz said:


> It's the same concept as the good old save scumming.


I'm still confused I haven't heard the term save scumming until now... lol

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Still dont know what to do o.o


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I'm still confused I haven't heard the term save scumming until now... lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> Still dont know what to do o.o


Save scumming is term that refers to reload a save point or save state to prevent something from happening a certain way, having a second chance to trigger a unique/special dialog/event, a second chance to get an item that won't be available later....


----------



## jiojiop (May 13, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I fell asleep in the campsite last night so it's technically the next day but now we are mid conversation..should I close out of the game and then should I tt a day backwards before starting again and will she be there? Idk





Lotusblossom said:


> So I dont needa reset just keep talking to her



Essentially, the first randomly chosen name gets saved after you exit the convo even if you say “no”. So if you don’t close the game while in dialog when the camper proposes who they want to kick out, then every time you invite them after that they will always want to kick out that same villager. If you close the game and retry, it will pick another random name.

I honestly dont know what will happen if you rewind time. Generally, if you’re playing at a time that the game has not “seen” before, it doesn’t count as rewinding. So for example, if you played at 6-7pm on Saturday then on Sunday you rewind the clock so its 10pm on Saturday, it sees things as normal. But I’m not sure what happens if the game was asleep and then you close out of it without re-entering the game, and rewind the clock to a time after the last time you played.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 13, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> Was Merengue an amiibo?  If so, you can pick who to move out.  Random campers (i.e. nonAmiibo) will just ask to randomly kick someone out.


Ah, I see. Yeah, it was an Amiibo. I take it works differently for non-Amiibo. That's a shame.


----------



## Ras (May 13, 2020)

What a dilemma. Your safest action is to let her kick out Tex, but I would Home out, close the game, and set the clock to about the time you fell asleep. Then again, if it was me yesterday looking at Audie, it would be too big a risk. Because I wouldn’t see Audie again until I moved through some 50 villagers. But, at least there are few uchis.


----------



## kojuuro (May 13, 2020)

Pretty sure you need need to close the game mid convo. Like, you see part of the name of the villager they want to kick out, and you gtfo if you want that villager to stay.


----------



## Sencha (May 14, 2020)

Kinda curious what OP decided to do, and if it worked?


----------



## Campy (May 14, 2020)

Sencha said:


> Kinda curious what OP decided to do, and if it worked?


Yes, me too!



Lotusblossom said:


> I've run into a situation where I asked Deirdre to move in but it's technically still yesterday [I fell asleep in the campsite] and I want her to force out butch instead of tex.. I read a forum how to do it but I cant find it now sorry


Do you have an update for us?


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 14, 2020)

Campy said:


> Yes, me too!
> 
> 
> Do you have an update for us?


I'm stil in the campsite and haven't answered the question about tex yet lol


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 15, 2020)

Sencha said:


> Kinda curious what OP decided to do, and if it worked?





Campy said:


> Yes, me too!
> 
> 
> Do you have an update for us?





Well I told em no to kicking tex and then i invited her again and she chose tex again so i said no and i invited her again and she said she loves her home and cant move now lol so then I left.. it's fine I like diana or beau better.. I only liked her cause she has a mushroom themed house and shes cute but I can always gift villagers mushrooms or whatever


----------

